# Tegu Wakes up Too Early



## Kimchi.Eli (Jul 3, 2018)

I've had my tegu for about two months now and he's great really friendly and fun, the only problem is that I need to dig him up to be able to hang out with him, he wakes up at 3-4 am every morning and then goes and burrows back again around 7 am.. I am not awake then lol on days I have off I stay up super late and it works but usually not cause I work early .. I've tried setting his timer later to try to get him up later but it didn't really work and sometimes digging him up after work he gets kinda crabby and huffs at me. Are there any other ways to try and change his sleep schedule to get him to wake up when I'm home? Or any good suggestions on how to un bury him because he seems pissed when I try to unbury him, I never completely un dig him too usually just push the top layer off of him and try to talk to him and usually he'll just come out but he huffs at me and seems very timid then, any suggestions are helpful, it's just upsetting I feel like I'm not spending as much time as I should be with him because of this


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 3, 2018)

First I assume you have heat lamps in there on the basking side? Make sure that your temps are up around 115. I have a rock pile that mine crawl up on to get warm. I notice the when they are out and if for some reason the lights go off, mine go under sub straight and back to sleep they go. 

If he still a young Tegu so most likely he is going to hide a lot I have 3. One is 2 years, one is 1 year and one is about 10 months. The 10 month olden comes out when he wants to so that I see him and he knows he will get fed then, other than that he is hiding and sleeping. Mine huffs and puffs and is pissed when I wake him up, but then again he huffs and puffs any time I go near him. Totally one unsociable Tegu. As long as he is not in *Brumation (Hibernation for lizards)* I would not be too concerned about uncovering him and holding him daily. Ive seen my 3 awake at all hours of the night when up and ive seen them sleep all hours as well.... Others may pop in here with different info...but I would not be too concerned providing your temps and humidity are in range.


----------

